# is it ok to buy puppy male and female



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello


is that ok to buy male and female puppy from the same mother becz my friend told me that i have to buy male from a breeder and the female from other place if later i need to get a good puppy .. ?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

WHAT??? Yes it's ok to get a male and a female from the same liter but you can't breed them.

What does if later I need to get a good puppy mean.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are going to breed them...then your puppies shouldn't share the same parents. 

But if you are not going to breed them, then you can get littermates.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

sorry for my bad english what i mean is if i need to breed them later ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No you shouldn't breed two puppies from the same mother or the same father. Or even from the same grandparents.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I know you live in a different country but its no excuse.

If you are wanting a GSD to breed first learn about the breed. You don't even know there are different types of GSDs. All you could do is post a picture and say I want one like this. 

No good breeder is going to sell you a dog thankfully


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

H2k said:


> sorry for my bad english what i mean is if i need to breed them later ...


I don't want to sound harsh but...if you don't know that they shouldn't be related to breed them, maybe you shouldn't be breeding them. That's pretty basic stuff.

A lot goes into breeding dogs. To breed a dog correctly, it takes a lot of money. More than what you can probably sell the dogs for, IMO. I hope you think about just having a dog to raise and love. If you really want to go into breeding, check out some of the clubs and get as much information as possible first.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> I know you live in a different country but its no excuse.
> 
> If you are wanting a GSD to breed first learn about the breed. You don't even know there are different types of GSDs. All you could do is post a picture and say I want one like this.
> 
> No good breeder is going to sell you a dog thankfully


wow - while I agree with encouraging new commers to not breed , I find your remark about good breeders not selling to H2K a little harsh. One thing I really like about this forum is that people with little or no knowledge of the breed come on here asking questions and most people really help them to learn that breeding is best left to experts, with what I think is a pretty good success rate. I see members explaining the importance of good breeding and the negatives of breeding unworthy dogs. 
While I am no expert , I would hope that experienced members that are will set new members straight in an honest non demeaning way.
H2K , you will find a breeder that will sell a pup to you , please though do not purchase your first puppy with the thought of breeding in mind, If you can find a good pup from a breeder now why would you think you cannot find one later down the road?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

horsegirl said:


> wow - while I agree with encouraging new commers to not breed , I find your remark about good breeders not selling to H2K a little harsh. One thing I really like about this forum is that people with little or no knowledge of the breed come on here asking questions and most people really help them to learn that breeding is best left to experts, with what I think is a pretty good success rate. I see members explaining the importance of good breeding and the negatives of breeding unworthy dogs.
> While I am no expert , I would hope that experienced members that are will set new members straight in an honest non demeaning way.
> H2K , you will find a breeder that will sell a pup to you , please though do not purchase your first puppy with the thought of breeding in mind, If you can find a good pup from a breeder now why would you think you cannot find one later down the road?


I absolutely agree. That was just mean.

If you want to become a breeder, do it right. You should talk to a good GSD breeder and get them to mentor you. See what breeders go through and see if you still want to do it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You're right it was a little harsh.

This guy has 10 kennels set up for breeding. Apparently he's breeding cats too. He knows zero about GSDs and IMO has not shown he is going to put in any effort in learning more. He just wants to find(be told) a good breeder where he can get his dogs.

One puppy sent to him already died and he didn't bother taking it to a vet to find out why

I'm not going to be supportive of someone like that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Think of humans- brother and sister having a child together. Not good!


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm not experience with dog how ever i use to be a good dog lover more then 10 year before .. but im cat breeder i have more then 50 cat i put them in one kennel to breed them and they are mixed from the same family maybe by chance i bring diffrents mother with diffrents father but anyway i already found many breeder in thailand and in india so i'm trying to find the best breeder and i will buy from them ..

Thankyou




sagelfn said:


> I know you live in a different country but its no excuse.
> 
> If you are wanting a GSD to breed first learn about the breed. You don't even know there are different types of GSDs. All you could do is post a picture and say I want one like this.
> 
> No good breeder is going to sell you a dog thankfully


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What kinds of cats do you breed?


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

See as i told you i dont have experience with dog or maybe i forget about how to be a breeding with dog but i do have experience with cat and bird to .. and i'm building kennel not only for dog but for some other pet's 

regarding about the dog i buy from thailand you should not talk about something you dont no about .. i have spent time in thailand to take this dog to doctor and i spent on this dog more then 500$ and i spent on the cargo around 350$ and i buy this dog for 600$ so how come you tell me i will not take care about it .. see the paper down ..





sagelfn said:


> You're right it was a little harsh.
> 
> This guy has 10 kennels set up for breeding. Apparently he's breeding cats too. He knows zero about GSDs and IMO has not shown he is going to put in any effort in learning more. He just wants to find(be told) a good breeder where he can get his dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

You said the puppy died from a virus or change in weather you didn't know for sure. Had you taken it to a vet you would know for sure. Spending a lot to purchase a dog doesn't mean much. I am sorry that the puppy died though.

You also seem to know zero about breeding cats. Just because you've done it for 10yrs does not mean you know what you're doing or doing it well. Based on how you breed cats as a GSD lover I don't want you near a GSD.

I think you have more than enough animals to care for right now. Adding any more right now is not a good idea.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Harsh is saying I hope your fifty cats trip you and claw your eyes out and feed on your carcus. That would be harsh, and I would agree that it is harsh. 

The best breeders will not sell to this guy. But he will find dogs somewhere. 

I really do not understand why anyone wants to be kinder and gentler to a budding new puppy miller, regardless of country. One who has fifty cats in a kennel and is allowing indiscriminate breeding of offspring, will not treat dogs the way people on this forum would approve of. 

It is a business that he is trying to make happen. He is expecting to sell these over the internet or to pet stores. Because no way is he going to have people come to his place and pick up a puppy. 

Furthermore, while raising littermates is certainly possible, most people do not recommend it. Two females out of an awesome litter if you are equipped to keep them separated if need be might be ok. But a male and female out of the same litter? Why? 

But why sit here and give advice to someone who whether he shun it or use it will still probably make incredibly bad decisions for the dogs involved. 

Leaving you to the kinder and gentler members of the site, and I sure hope any new members who do not know us well do not get the impression that we encourage people to set up puppy mills.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Well said Selzer!!


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I dont no what i should be Answer you if you are thinking that i do not have experience with cat well you are not the person to tell me this .. becz you dont no me in the real life i just register last night here but if i take you to my house to show you the cat that i have in my house and the way i build the kennel to my cat maybe you will be change your mind .. i have no idea why the dog is died and i told you b4 maybe becz of the wather or vuris .. and if i take it to the vet like what you said after dieing are they going to retern it to life again ? or something like that .. this happen to me and happen for to many other people here in this forums and outside the forums also many complain i see in this forums after buying a puppy 2 or 4 days it is died .. so nathing we can do .. 




sagelfn said:


> You said the puppy died from a virus or change in weather you didn't know for sure. Had you taken it to a vet you would know for sure. Spending a lot to purchase a dog doesn't mean much. I am sorry that the puppy died though.
> 
> You also seem to know zero about breeding cats. Just because you've done it for 10yrs does not mean you know what you're doing or doing it well. Based on how you breed cats as a GSD lover I don't want you near a GSD.
> 
> I think you have more than enough animals to care for right now. Adding any more right now is not a good idea.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

:thumbup:

Yes, well said Selzer!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great post Selzer


H2k- A change in weather is not a reason a dog dies unless it was overheated or froze to death. Those reasons would be neglect on the owner. Meaning the death was the owners fault. If it was a virus that killed the dog it would be good to know what virus and if it was something in the environment that caused it, otherwise the next puppy you bring in may die from the very same thing. 

You will never convince me you are a good cat breeder. I do not care how long you've been doing it.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

well i dont no what to say to you regarding the dog i just spent alot's of money before i bring them here to my house and even after bring them here so i have no idea ..

i'm not trying to convince and what is my reson to try to convince you ? i'm just telling you that i'm having a very good place for my cat and im doing it for the dog also .. and i will take some photo later to post them here just to show you how much i spent and take care to give my pet's a very good place to enjoy more then i care for my self


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> You're right it was a little harsh.
> 
> This guy has 10 kennels set up for breeding. Apparently he's breeding cats too. He knows zero about GSDs and IMO has not shown he is going to put in any effort in learning more. He just wants to find(be told) a good breeder where he can get his dogs.
> 
> ...


wow again-- if what you say is true then I stand corrected. I should have done some homework on H2K before I defended him/her. 

H2K , what the heck are you doing with 50 cats? did I read correct that you are letting brothers ,sisters , mothers & fathers breed? If so why?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Myamom said:


> What kinds of cats do you breed?



ummmm...inbred?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> ummmm...inbred?


:spittingcoffee::rofl:


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

I am not sure who's behavior here is worse, H2k's ignorance and lack of breeding and general biology or some of you posters riding your high horse and ripping a person instead of educating them. Go ahead and say mean things and he will continue on his path doing what ever he does. On the other hand, we can at the very least steer him on the correct path. It just pisses me off watching you guys get your rocks off being no-it-alls. 

Why is it very much not OK to bash commercial breeders (whose economic interests are we protecting?, the facts will defend good breeders) but we can rake members over the coals again and again?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Mikey von said:


> I am not sure who's behavior here is worse, H2k's ignorance and lack of breeding and general biology or some of you posters riding your high horse and ripping a person instead of educating them. Go ahead and say mean things and he will continue on his path doing what ever he does. On the other hand, we can at the very least steer him on the correct path. It just pisses me off watching you guys get your rocks off being no-it-alls.
> *Well if you insist..it's know-it-alls *
> 
> Have you read the other posts by the OP? Education has been attempted and ignored by him. Here's a thought. Why don't *YOU* try to help the OP instead of ranting about others not helping the OP.
> ...


This member appears to be a puppy miller, so what they get a free pass because they joined?

Do you think puppy millers are just lacking knowledge and thats why they do what they do?


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

You guys say whatever you need to say till everyone get blue in the face I believe what I'm doing in my way so from reading some post here in the forums even when I posted I think many breeder are jelouse for newbie became breeding remind me when I started with my cat many of them trying to make it hard for me 

Loooooooooool. I just keep lath when I read " I have to convince the breeder to sell me a puppy" why is it a girl to attract when there is 10000 of breeder waiting people like me to contact them I would like to thanks the member who posted the link on my other thread where we can find 1000 of the breeder and I started to contact many of them and I started to find what I'm looking for so good luck to the jelouser breeder 



horsegirl said:


> wow again-- if what you say is true then I stand corrected. I should have done some homework on H2K before I defended him/her.
> 
> H2K , what the heck are you doing with 50 cats? did I read correct that you are letting brothers ,sisters , mothers & fathers breed? If so why?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know of a good reputable breeder who would be jealous of a miller.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

H2k said:


> You guys say whatever you need to say till everyone get blue in the face I believe what I'm doing in my way so from reading some post here in the forums even when I posted I think many breeder are jelouse for newbie became breeding remind me when I started with my cat many of them trying to make it hard for me
> 
> Loooooooooool. I just keep lath when I read " I have to convince the breeder to sell me a puppy" why is it a girl to attract when there is 10000 of breeder waiting people like me to contact them I would like to thanks the member who posted the link on my other thread where we can find 1000 of the breeder and I started to contact many of them and I started to find what I'm looking for so good luck to the jelouser breeder


Ok, I guess I am back. There are many, many breeders out there that will sell you a puppy worth $200 or less for 1-5 thousand dollars. They will be happy to see you coming, and they will take your money. They will not care that the bitch will be stuffed in a kennel and bred with no thought or care at all. 

Jealous of someone with fifty cats? Inside or outside, no, not jealous. Revolted maybe. Pity maybe. 

There are newbies on here that want for you to be welcomed and educated. I am thinking about your dogs and how they will be left similar to the cats. I for one do not want to hear how you are getting on, or about your dogs, or about your litters and puppies, or about any problems you have with them. 

I am thinking about the dogs, and the cats, and the other pets you intend to keep like this. It is the stuff nightmares are made out of.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

One more think I'm just going to say sorry because English is not my mother language so I find some of you guys trying to make fun or maybe misunderstood me when I try to explain think


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not think people are making fun of the language difference. Your English is probably better than my ability to speak your native tongue.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Selzer believe this when I say there is many breeder waiting people like me I'm not trying to hurt any breeder I'm just trying to answer the guy who say I have to convince the breeder to sell me a puppy after visting the link posted I have contact a few breeder from India and Thailand united state and some other email and I received email from all of them none answer me " you have to convince me" the answer was we are very sorry we can't ship to Dubai or they are going to sell me some of them asking very lil more from other so right know I put a few of them in my list that im going to buy from them 



And with the regarding to convince the breeder like what Mr. sagelfn said I think you are 100% wrong because each breeder have to convince people like me to explain about thier. GSD from bloodline etc I think breeder they are working very hard and spending alots of money to have something In the end "profit" not to stop and close the door in my face and make it hard for me to have my gsd or to start breed


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

horsegirl said:


> wow again--
> 
> H2K , what the heck are you doing with 50 cats? did I read correct that you are letting brothers ,sisters , mothers & fathers breed? If so why?



We are doing bar B Q with them :d


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Well said Selzer.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

H2k said:


> We are doing bar B Q with them :d


Cat on a stick YUM

Some threads are simply best ignored.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah as you say I ask a very simple Q. Some of them find it stupid and some of them think scammer just enter the forums but anyway I have spend time on this forum to find more info regarding gsd


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Cat on a stick YUM
> 
> Some threads are simply best ignored.


paddyd , you are so right. If H2K is to believed , This is the first and last time I will have any correspondence with a miller, I am so sorry I even got started on this thread.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Its been said a million times but I'll make it a million and 1. While there are plenty of "breeders" that will gladly sell you a dog they are not GOOD breeders. A bad breeder is still a breeder however sell to the uneducated that doesn't bother taking their time to look and learn. A bad breeder will try to convince a buyer why they should buy from them just like you said. A good breeder will explain to you how they work however then they will ask you why you want a puppy what your plans are etc... Then a GOOD breeder will actually turn YOU away because you have no business with anything that can breath. You may have contacted a few kennels that were good breeders but might not know it because you never got far enough with them because of the shipping issues. 

No one really cares about how well you speak English so that is a poor excuse to think thats what people have a problem with. The problem is allowing mothers and fathers to have sex with their children would you honestly have sex with your mom? But the fact is there are poor breeders that will sell to you "a GOOD breeder will weed you out and not allow you to touch one of their pups ever" and you will breed the dogs and of course there are people that will buy from you because there are too many stupid people in the world who just do not care where there dog comes from who will then be mad because there dog has all sorts of health issues or temperment issues but didn't bother to put the proper research into getting the right dog or into training it.

There is soooo much more that can be said about the difference between good and bad breeders and whats wrong with what your trying to do however you are far to defensive you will never listen. Also I really wish we could take down all the sticky's about a good breeder so you can not read them and learn how to con a decent breeder into giving you a dog but doubtful you would because good breeders are expensive.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> There is soooo much more that can be said about the difference between good and bad breeders and whats wrong with what your trying to do however you are far to defensive you will never listen. *Also I really wish we could take down all the sticky's about a good breeder so you can not read them and learn how to con a decent breeder into giving you a dog but doubtful you would because good breeders are expensive.*


Don't wish that. There are good lurkers and new members around here that need and want the help. 

I hope the OP will consider what we have said and maybe change for the better.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

the OP isn't going to change their mind. An animal mill doesn't go oh wait maybe I'm wrong. its not that I really wish they were down because plenty of people they are great for but wish there was a way to hide them from the OP


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

H2K, do not get a male and female from the same litter for breeding. Get a really nice female. Do not rush. Like I suggested in your other thread, you will probably have more options if you GO to Europe/Germany, buy a puppy there, and take it back to Dubai. Because of red tape shipping internationally and past scams, most breeders will not even consider selling a dog to you. That is not to say you are a scammer, but that's just the reality because so many breeders have already been scammed. The breeders that will sell you a dog are ones that are just breeding to make money and would sell *anyone* a dog. The price you quoted earlier is a ripoff, even for a very nice female for breeding. Take the money, go to Europe, pick out a nice dog, and fly it back with you. You will probably still spend LESS doing this than getting ripped off by a large commercial kennel and paying to have the puppy shipped to Dubai.

When the female is mature (at least two years) and passes health clearances, THEN you can start looking for a male stud to breed her to. Because of where you live you may have to take her to Europe for breeding. It is pointless to buy a breeding pair as puppies, as you cannot predict with 100% certainty how healthy they will turn out or what their temperaments will be like. If your female matures into a healthy bitch, then look for a stud male that compliments her temperament and conformation. 

If you want to breed quality dogs and do this right, you need to slow WAY down. When you talk about buying a breeding pair from the same litter as puppies it looks as if you just want to breed inbred dogs to make money. Maybe you do, maybe not. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here, assuming you really do want to do it right.... Just because you breed cats and love dogs for 10 years does not qualify you as a good breeder of German Shepherd dogs. I brush my teeth twice a day for 25 years and that doesn't qualify me as a dentist. We understand that because of your geographic location and language barrier you may have limited resources but that does not mean you are not responsible and accountable for educating yourself about the breed and proper breeding practices before buying dogs from all over the world.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liesje, just because someone comes from another country and English is their second language, does not mean they are not a puppy mill. If you read through these posts you will see that is his whole intention. 

Another thing is that for someone whose English is not his first language, there are some phrases, that a person with better English (as a second language) would probably not run into. Makes me wonder...

My guess is this guy is just a troll looking to get people going. We can feed him and have some fun, or ignore him and he will go away. 

H2k, it's Ms. to you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt mainly because there are lurkers that read these forums and even if this IS a miller or just a troll that doesn't mean someone else can't get educated by these threads. Also we are dealing with some pretty big cultural differences, not just location and language but how dogs are bred and what purpose they serve. I do not condone it but I can't outright condemn it either.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe. 

Maybe we are being had.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

i vant wun like dis,dis, and dis all put together. then we make lots and lots of monies. this guy creeped me out from the minute i saw him ask about a GSD. Use the internet and do some research before you post something on a forum where the GSD is taken seriously.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There is nothing to be said to this guy, he's in a country where dogs are rare and is probably going to be the only GSD breeder in that country. People there that want a GSD probably want a dog that looks good and don't care about the stuff most of the people on this site care about. It's sad that after years of breeding cats this guy doesn't think inbreeding is wrong and thinks just because he builds an amazing kennel it makes him a good pet owner. I don't know much about dogs and have only had a GSD a few months but I know enough about economics to understand that the guy will probably get a dog and start breeding. The only thing thats nice to know is that none of his dogs will ever show up in the United States or Europe and hopefully won't spread too much to other parts of the world.

I'm surprised no one has noticed how he said he spent a lot of money on the first puppy and it was only about $1000 total, which included a shipping fee. I didn't purchase my dog for thousands of dollars, but I was looking for a family pet and not breeding stock or a champion. The most disappointing thing to me is how he had to be told by someone else that you shouldn't breed family. Someone said you shouldn't even breed dogs with the same grandparents, I think even that's pushing it. How many of you would marry a cousin?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

selzer said:


> Harsh is saying I hope your fifty cats trip you and claw your eyes out and feed on your carcus. That would be harsh, and I would agree that it is harsh.
> 
> The best breeders will not sell to this guy. But he will find dogs somewhere.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

very nice said from everyone not sure if i have understand all the post


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I doubt this is a troll, same person shopping for a GSD on the pdb forums...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He has a u-tube of his "quality" rottie puppy on another thread. 
If you want to educate this mperson, he certainly could use it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think this person wants to be educated The rottie video was in my opinion, quite sad

I realize the poster is from a different county, different culture, but there is no reason to not educate ones self.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh.My.God. I don't want to even think about what is going to happen to these dogs and the kind of life they are headed for. Puppy Millers- gross.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I knew something was fishy.


----------

